# Help... the skin on my nose is peeling :(



## littlemitzik (Jan 22, 2004)

I get this every so often, but more during the winter... the skin just gets a little leathery and I end up in front of the mirror trying to peel it off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />... hellllp!


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 22, 2004)

Maybe try exfoliating and putting thicker layer of your face moisturizer on before bed time. A moisturizing mask after exfoliating might also help. I used to get this too when I used Clinique but not anymore after I changed my skin care routine and brand.


----------



## Angel Baby (Jun 6, 2005)

I get that if I'm sick and I'm blowing my nose a lot. Try putting on vaseline on your nose whenever you can (like after work/school, overnight, etc.).


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *missyLST* hello im new and i been reading all the old post and see if i could help some people and i happend to find yours.
i had this problem befor,but my intire face was pelling.what i did was get a sour orange or lemon and rup it on your face everyday for about two days or three and the pelling should stop.night and morning




good luck.tell me how it works

Welcome Missy!!! I'm Janelle from NY - nice to meet ya' !


----------



## Marisol (Jun 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *missyLST* hello im from FL, nice to meet ya to.and everyone else



i love this site so far Welcome to MUT. 
My nose seems to peel a lot so what I tend to do is lightly exfoliate and use lots of moisturizer.


----------



## sugersoul (Jun 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *littlemitzik* I get this every so often, but more during the winter... the skin just gets a little leathery and I end up in front of the mirror trying to peel it off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />... hellllp! i say go for the fast n' easy way:
a few years ago i had a chemical burn, and it was peeling bad when it was heeling up. so i decided to use Biotherm AquaSource moisturizer (for oily/combination or go for Dry Skin/normal depending on ur skin type) and the thermal spa water they have enriched within the moisturizer really helped stop the peeling!

good luck girl


----------



## girl_geek (Jun 7, 2005)

I get that with certain acne medications or if I use too much medication on my nose. I've found that some gentle exfoliation (I use a Buf Puf brand sponge with Cetaphil bar soap to clean and exfoliate my whole face daily; you can also use Dove soap if you want more moisturizing) and Cetaphil moisturizer clears it up in a day or two. I love that Cetaphil moisturizer -- it won't clog your pores and cause acne, and it moisturizes great!

Now I just don't use all my acne medications on my nose, since I seldom get acne there anyway and the medications don't bother the rest of my face


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 7, 2005)

Id use aquapor oitment works great when i have a cold and under my nose gets dry,good luck,and WELOCME toMUt Missy-Thats my best friends name too,lolxGwendolyn from NY


----------



## FeistyFemme (Jun 7, 2005)

I use Smith's Rosebud Salve when I've been sick and my nose is super peely. Sometimes my nose gets flaky for no reason, so I just slap on a little Cetaphil Moisturizing Cream and that seems to take care of it.


----------



## girl_geek (Jun 8, 2005)

If it's just dry around the nostrils (like from blowing my nose too much) a lip balm like Blistex or Vaseline also works


----------



## rudy (Feb 19, 2013)

I had this problem for all of 2012 pretty much. It was awful and embarassing...and nothing helped.  My nose just kept peeling and it was red and raw. I tried everything, exfoliating, moisturising, and vaseline! 

Finally, I went to the dermatologist (best one according to Yelp!) and she didn't help either!  Then, one day at work I was complaining about it around a co-worker and he said matter of factly- "It's psoriasis!  Just get a jar of the coal tar psoriasis ointment from the drug store. It smells bad but it's the only thing that works."  I couldn't believe it, within a couple of days my nose was better than it had been in 12  months!  I'm so thankful and relieved I had to write about it because when I was suffering no one had the answer online.  It's true the ointment smells bad but if you use it regularly it helps.  I haven't been able to stop using it or the peeling starts again.  Psoriasis is stress related so maybe if I could eliminate the stress it would clear up...atleast I'm not stressed about my gross peely nose anymore...one step at a time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

